# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - tab =

## edspace

Në temën e fjalës File - Skedar lindi pyetja për përkthimin e fjalës *tab* dhe mendoj se kjo fjalë meriton një temë më vete. 

Ja disa sugjerime të miat: 

Tab = *Tabelë*, por tabelë është përkthim i fjalës table
Tab = *Etiketë*, por etiketë është përkthim i fjalës label dhe nuk përshtatet  mirë në rastin e Tab-eve të Firefox, Internet Explorer të cilat nuk janë thjesht etiketa, por faqe
Tab = *Panel* do i përshtatej më mirë tabelave të Firefox, por edhe kjo është përkthim i fjalës panel. 

Tab = *Shtrat*? *Fushë*? *Kartelë*?

----------


## Borix

Ok, duhen sqaruar konceptet baze, me sa kuptoj.

Perkthim do te thote te transmetosh nje term ose nje sere termash ne nje gjuhe tjeter, dhene termi apo togu i termave me kuptim te njejte ne gjuhen fillestare.

Ne rastin e informatikes, sigurisht, ajo qe po orvatet te behet ne kete nenforum eshte _pershtatje_, jo perkthim. Per dike, nese thoni qe panel perkthehet panel, atehere koncepti eshte i njejte, po ashtu si termi. Kjo quhet pershtatje, dhe njerezit, ne baze te mimemit (Dawkins), do te mesohen me kete pershtatje te re. Koncepti, gjithesesi, qendron i njejte. Ne shkencat natyrore ka rendesi koncepti, jo pershtatja!

----------


## xfiles

Ne italisht perkthimi i tab eshte "Tabulacione", dhe meqe latinishtja shkon mire me shqipen them se 
Tab=Tabulacion

----------


## edspace

Dy fjalë të tjera që më erdhën në mendje:

Tab = *Tabletë*?
Tab = *Tablo*?

----------


## BesmirG

Sipas meje, FUSHË.

Te fjalori i QEP-it, jepen keto perkufizime per fjalen:

1. Sipërfaqe mbi të cilën bëhet ndonjë figurë.
2. Vend zakonisht mbi tryezë, ku hidhen letrat e bixhozit ose gurët e një loje tjetër

Pra, fusha nga keto kuptime mund te merret si nje vend ku vihet diçka; ku behet shkrimi i nje informacioni; ku hidhen te dhena te caktuara etj.

@edspace
Shume e gjetur kjo fjala tablo. Por une do e perdorja per fjalen "thumbnail". Ne fakt, po e hap nje teme per kete.

@Borix
Nuk mund te pershtatesh kot me kot kur ne fjalorin e gjuhes tende ke fjale, s'eshte s'e nuk ke. Nuk e di se si mund ta shpjegosh kete: ne informatike francezet e quajne kompjuterin "ordinateur", qe nuk ka fare lidhje me "computer" apo diçka te rrjedhur nga anglishtja, meqe merret si gjuha e informatikes. Une jam me teper per gjetjen e fjaleve te shqipes.

----------


## edspace

Unë deri më sot kam përdorur Tabelë meqë përmban fjalën Tab, por në rastin e Firefox/Internet Explorer, mendoj se *Fushë* është më e përshtatshme. 

Në Internet Explorer në Windows Vista, Tab është përkthyer *Skedë*. Edhe ky më duket përkthim i saktë. Meqenëse në anglisht Tab përdoret për "veshët" anash skedarëve, si dhe për formularët, mendoj se përkthimi skedë i përshtatet më mirë, si nga përmbajtja, ashtu edhe nga pamja. Në rastin e formularëve apo dritareve, fushë do binte në konflikt me fushat me tekst (textfield). 



Si përfundim, bie dakort me përkthimin e Windows Vista: *Tab = Skedë*.

----------


## eldushka

Tab, une do thosha ndarje. Edhe fushe me duket se i pershtatet. 


Ne pergjithesi, kur duhet perkthyer nje fjale e caktuar nga nje gjuhe e huaj, une jam me parimin e pershtatjes edhe dhenies se sensit qe permban fjala. Perkthimi fjale per fjale eshte shpesh i pamundur, sepse fjala ne gjuhe shqipe mund te mos jape dot tamam karakterin edhe tiparet e fjales ne anglisht.

----------


## a4ever

Tab, pulla ne shtypshkronje(tastature)=hap apo tejkalues!

----------

